# Mit Eclipse GUI Elemente erstellen



## JavaManiac (7. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich komme aus der Windowsprogrammierung speziell C# und Delphi.
Daher nutze ich GUI-Designer.

Jetzt wollte ich mit Java anfangen und habe keine Lust jedes GUI-Element per Code zu Erzeugen.
Als IDE will ich Eclipse verwenden.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich dazu noch ein GUI Designer als Add-On installieren muss, oder ob Eclipse standardmäßig einen Designer mit drin hat?!

Vielen Dank schoneinmal im Vorraus


----------



## gonzoicq (7. Nov 2008)

bei Eclipse musst Du das als Plugin installieren, Info's solltest du hier finden:
www.eclipseplugincentral.com/

NetBeans kann so was von Haus aus.


----------



## enriico (7. Nov 2008)

Beachte die GUI-Editor mit einer gewissen vorsicht, denn viele von diesen Editoren erzeugen unschönen Code. Bis jetzt habe ich noch einen GUI-Editor gefunden, der sauberen Code generiert.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## ARadauer (7. Nov 2008)

ich halte den jformdesigner für das um und auf, wenn man java guis erstellt.

kann schon sein, dass eineige sehr schöne guis per hand zusammen bringen, aber die meisten nicht, da hilt ein guter gui designer insgeheim. 
*schöner code* oder nicht... was geht mich der code vom gui designer an? der is schnell und funktioniert. - meine meinung


----------



## Guest (7. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *schöner code* oder nicht... was geht mich der code vom gui designer an? der is schnell und funktioniert. - meine meinung



Da hat ARadauer schon recht. Bei vielen steht der "schöne code" im hintergrund und die funktionalität im vordergrund. denke für kleine bis mittlere projekte kann man den designer benutzen nur habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das sich designer (egal welche) für große Projekte nicht eignen.

Jedoch ist das meine Meinung und andere schwören auch bei großen projekten auf Formdesigner.Ich denke das ist einfach geschmack sache.

.exe


----------



## ARadauer (7. Nov 2008)

ich würd einfach sagen:
wer es besser kann als ein gui designer, soll es per hand machen.
wer es nicht kann und auch nicht die zeit, geld.. lust hat es sich besser beizubringen, soll einen gui designer verwenden.

ich schreibe meine websites auch meisten per hand, als das ich sie mit dreamweaver zusammen klicke, weil ich das besser kann als dreamweaver. bei java ist das anders, weil man mit dem jformdesinger einfach super guis bauen kann.

ob es sinnvoll wäre, dass ich mich mehr mit den layoutmanagern beschäftige, dass ich das einfach besser kann, ist eine andere frage... mal schaun ob ich zeit finde...


----------



## Guest (7. Nov 2008)

wie ist es eigentlich mit diesem jformdesinger, kann der alles?
d.h. also swing/awt/swt?
bzw. was davon wird unterstützt?


----------



## byte (7. Nov 2008)

Das Problem an GUI Designern ist, dass der Code ohne das Tool quasi unwartbar ist.

Jeder Entwickler wird somit gezwungen, das Tool zu beherrschen und einzusetzen. Was tun, wenns das Tool in 2 Jahren vielleicht gar nicht mehr gibt? Wir haben z.B. noch genug vom Visual Editor erzeugten Code in unserem Projekt. Leider gibts das Tool heute nicht mehr in dieser Form für Eclipse. Blöd gelaufen.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Nov 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jeder Entwickler wird somit gezwungen, das Tool zu beherrschen und einzusetzen. Was tun, wenns das Tool in 2 Jahren vielleicht gar nicht mehr gibt? Wir haben z.B. noch genug vom Visual Editor erzeugten Code in unserem Projekt. Leider gibts das Tool heute nicht mehr in dieser Form für Eclipse. Blöd gelaufen.


Gibt's schon noch. Nur noch kein stable Release. Ausserdem ist der VE Code doch sooo schlecht gar nicht. Zumindest der beste Builder Code den ich kenne.


----------



## byte (7. Nov 2008)

Der Code, den ich kenne, ist so miserabel, dass ich ihn lieber per Hand neu schreibe, als darin rumzufrickeln. Aber der wurde auch vor einigen Jahren erstellt.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Nov 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Code, den ich kenne, ist so miserabel, dass ich ihn lieber per Hand neu schreibe, als darin rumzufrickeln. Aber der wurde auch vor einigen Jahren erstellt.


Prinzipiell parst der VE deinen Code zurück und schreibt ihn weiter. Er hält sich also soweit möglich an deine Vorgaben, verwendet deine Variablen usw.
Im Prinzip ein tolles Teil, leider auch eine Mammutaufgabe die letztlich an Ambitioniertheit und mangelnden Resourcen gescheitert ist.
Aber ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das es jetzt wo Yves Yang mit von der Partie ist, einen guten Schritt vorwärts gibt (mit Eclipse 3.5 oder so)


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2008)

@gast: jformdesigner ist nur für swing, nicht für swt,
awt is veraltet

@byto: ja das könnte ein problem sein, dass es schwierig ist, den code ohne tool zu warten... 
aber naja 1. ich hab das tool
2. und sollte es mal nicht mehr weiterentwickelt werden.. naja die version die ich jetzt benutze ist in 5 jahren noch genauso gut wie sie jetzt ist. bei einem plugin kannst natürlich probleme geben, aber ich verwende jformdesinger als standalone version


----------



## ARadauer (7. Nov 2008)

das war ich..

noch eine letzte anmerkung bevor ich mich betrinke: jeder wie der will, man sollte sich aber nicht grundsätzlich gegen gui designer aussprechen. gibt wirklich miese plugins für eclipse, man sollte aber jformdesigner jedoch mal eine chance geben...


aja leider ist das teil kostenpflichtig, aber man kann es eine zeit lang testen und er ist sein geld wert


----------



## Gast (10. Nov 2008)

als jemand der gerade in java guis einsteigt, mal ne frage:

[ ich programmiere schon seit ner weile c# und da ist visual studio aus meiner sicht ein traum...zumindest bin ich voll zufrieden damit. ]

kommen die java gui editoren an vs ran? oder in wie weit  vergleichbar sind sie?


----------

